# [Portage] Probleme update sur serveur ovh

## jr

Bonjour,

Je met actuellement a jour ma version de gentoo via le tree de portage et lorsque j'ai mis a jour gcc, j'ai un probleme sur une des dépendances :

la glibc-2.5:

 *Quote:*   

> endif'.  Stop.
> 
> make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3/work/glibc-2.5'
> 
> make: *** [all] Error 2
> ...

 

J'arrive a une erreur de type make for amd64 ... hors j'ai un intel comprends pas trop si qq avait une idée !

Merci d'avanceLast edited by jr on Mon Jul 02, 2007 2:48 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Les informations fournies ne servent à rien.

Pour l'instant, on peut juste te dire que la compilation a raté, mais je crois que tu le sais déjà  :Razz: .

Il faudrait coller plus de lignes. (tu peux utiliser un pastebin par exemple)

C'est quoi comme Intel sinon ?

----------

## Zazbar

A titre informatif, pourrais tu nous donner ton /etc/make.conf

Tu ne nous a pas mis l'erreur la sur la glibc, il faudrait aussi les lignes précédent le message que tu nous as posté ..

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## jr

Bon bizzare en fait c'est quand je fais un emerge -u gcc que ca merde. j'ai fait un emerge glibc et ca passe sans pb. Va comprendre  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *jr wrote:*   

> Bon bizzare en fait c'est quand je fais un emerge -u gcc que ca merde. j'ai fait un emerge glibc et ca passe sans pb. Va comprendre 

 

'alute

ben justement... un problème sur gcc & glibc faut pas le lacher sans en trouver la cause et déjà à te lire, on sent déjà d'autres pbs poindre le bout du museau  :Confused:  (migration gcc-4... nptl... voire un changement de chost sauvage qui sait)

Je réitère : donne nous le résultat de emerge --info et plus de détails sur la toolchain stp   :Wink: 

----------

## jr

pour info le make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"
> ...

 

et le emerge info ( a noter qu'il a garder les versions d'avant mon update, faut surement reboot) :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz
> ...

 Last edited by jr on Fri Jun 29, 2007 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

fait voir également un gcc-config -l stp. (Et si tu pouvais utiliser les balises, tu reposerais nos yeux fatigués...)

Et ceci commence vraiment à dater :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64) 

 

Des raisons particulières (Est-ce dû à OVH, je demande je suis pas au courant.... donc soyer indulgent)

----------

## jr

le gcc config :

 *Quote:*   

> [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *
> 
>  [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened
> 
>  [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie
> ...

 

Pour OVH, je sais pas trop surement une question de reinstalle  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

La version « Release 2 » d'OVH est basé sur une Gentoo 2006.0.

Quand ils installent un nouveau serveur, ils copient simplement le système d'exploitation à partir d'une image ou d'une archive.

Leur installation n'a pas évoluée depuis, c'est pour ça que tu as encore l'ancien profil et que tous tes paquets ne sont pas à jour.

Ton installation date de plus d'un an, et c'est assez énorme pour une Gentoo  :Smile: .

----------

## Mickael

J'ai deux petites questions :

-Cette machine est un serveur ? 

-Le gcc-4.1.2 fut installé quand ?, avec le guide de mise à jour ?, pourquoi resté sur la version 3.4 --> si certains logiciels en on besoin il est inutile de pointer en permanence dessus le choix du compilateur se fera automatiquement avec le script d'installation du dit logiciel.

Regarde le guide de gcc, et vérifie que tu as bien fait la mise à jour, installé libstdc++-v3, etc. Si tu as un doute, pose ta/tes questions ici avant de faire un massacre.

EDIT :  *Quote:*   

> La version « Release 2 » d'OVH 

  C'est qui c'est quoi ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## jr

La gcc a été "installé" hier mais, meme si emerge me dit que c'est bon:

 *Quote:*   

> *  sys-devel/gcc
> 
>       Latest version available: 4.1.2
> 
>       Latest version installed: 4.1.2
> ...

 

Quand je fais un gcc -v j'ai toujours la version 3.4.6  :Sad: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *jr wrote:*   

> Quand je fais un gcc -v j'ai toujours la version 3.4.6 

 

GCC est multislot.

Il faut utiliser gcc-config pour choisir quelle version utiliser.

D'ailleurs, si tu avais lu la documentation adéquate, tu devrais déjà le savoir.

----------

## jr

Op la en effet j'ai changé de gcc :p wow c est bo ^^ Bon je vais le tester maintenant... A vi je viens de lire la doc, ca peut tout foutre en l'air ^^  bon je vais tests, j'hésite a tout recompiler pour voir le temps de compilation!

----------

## boozo

/me arrive ; la bataille ayant fait rage

gné... ?!  :Shocked: 

c'est quoi ces config serveurs ? sont fous chez ovh  ! et après, merci la communauté de faire le support la-dessus   :Rolling Eyes:  (à titre gracieux madame ; j'insiste)

Comme te l'a dis MickTux tu cours à la cata en faisant les choses dans le désordre et encore plus avec leur overlay dans les pattes

Fait déjà une migration propre de gcc en suivant le guide qui t'a été donné pour mémoire - refait la toolchain ; refait toi un $USE digne d'un serveur (qt4?) - ou est nptl/nptlonly? beuh... il sert à quoi ce serveur? faudrait changer le profile) - après occupe toi de jeter un oeil à cette config du noyau (grsec en plus... remarquez au moins on a échappé à selinux ^^) et refait un upgrade général

Bref, suite à tes lectures, fait nous voir en séquence ce que tu vas faire et poste nous qu'on y jette un oeil avant - je n'ai pas d'expérience sur ces serveurs ovh stricto sensu mais plusieurs t'on signalés avoir déjà mis les mains dans le cambouis chez eux donc leurs retours te/nous sera profitable   :Wink: 

Allez on lache pas l'affaire ; on y retourne jusqu'à qu'ça ronronne !  ^^

[OT] comme quoi on est parti sur un pb avec php, nfs, et en grattant un peu... après on découvre que c'est la pagaille - une tranche de vie chez les gentooistes   :Mr. Green:  [/OT]

----------

## jr

Bonjour !

Donc oui, j'ai bien lu les docs, reinstallé gcc 4.1 avec la doc et ca a fonctionné nickel.

Apres j'ai mis a jour les libs et finalement je fais un update général. (emerge system et apres emerge world).

Les serveurs ovh ont des partitions  de 3go a la racine ... j'ai du redirigé pas mal de truc vers home sinon impossible de faire l'update^^

A noter que sans gcc 4.1 c'est la merde pour installé des src genre php derniere version ou/et apache.

Pour nfs, j'ai trouvé une autres solution .. jvais éviter de recompiler le noyau pour le moment...

A titre indicatif mon serveur sert de site web uniquement et fera partie a moyen terme d'un cluster pour du load balancing.

----------

## jr

Arg par contre j'ai de nouveau un probleme lors d'un emerge -eav world

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> 
> !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.5/glibc-2.5-hardened-inittls-nosysenter.patch'

 

Je comprends pas trop le probleme ?!

J'ai fait 2 emerge --sync au cas ou mais rien n'y change ...

----------

## Desintegr

 *jr wrote:*   

> J'ai fait 2 emerge --sync au cas ou mais rien n'y change ...

 

Faire deux sync dans la même journée c'est mal, ça provoque une surcharge inutile des serveurs  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

Attends 24h, supprime le fichier /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/Manifest et refais un sync.

----------

## boozo

bon, sans filet... soit ! 

par contre ce patch il date de ~3-4 mois qd même c'est étrange...m'est avis que ces mirroirs ovh sont d'une même veine que leur overlay... si la proposition de desintegr ne change rien à l'affaire, il serait peut-être utile de changer de mirroir

----------

## jr

Intéréssant ca a remarché et j'ai enfin reussi a passer à la suite pour tomber sur une erreur sur emerge courier-authlib et courier-imap.

Meme erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (cd .libs && rm -f libbdbobj.la && ln -s ../libbdbobj.la libbdbobj.la)
> 
> /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -static  -o testbdb testbdb.o libbdbobj.la -ldb-4.2
> ...

 

J'ai vu sur le forum certaine aide en ajoutant le flag -gdbm mais dans mon cas ca ne change rien ... le -gdbm semble corriger une erreur d'autoconf  :Sad: 

----------

## Desintegr

Tu as un problème avec ta libdb.

D'ailleurs, tu utilises encore la libdb 4.2 ? Ce n'est pas normal, la dernière version stable est la 4.5.20_p2 !

Essaye de mettre à jour !

----------

## jr

En effet ^^ Je met a jour la libdb et paf encore une erreur de compilation, je recommence et paf ca marche .. va comprendre charle enfin bon ca avance. 

Je relance ce soir le emerge world et je vous tient au courant!

Merci encore.

----------

## El_Goretto

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 *jr wrote:*   

> J'arrive a une erreur de type make for amd64 ... hors j'ai un intel comprends pas trop si qq avait une idée !

 

 *jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Argh!! Planquez la porcelaine!!

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## jr

j'ai bien installé la libdb 4.5 mais il laissait la 4.2 .. bizarre jl'ai déplacé et nickel ca marche

Erf K8 <-- conf par defaut d'ovh pour Core2 ....  bwef qq a le code pour un core2 a me fournir ? j'ai trouvé nocona apparement !

Le plus marrant c'est que ca fonctionne en k8 mouarf :p

----------

## boozo

@ El_Goretto : Vouais ! ça se passe comme çà chez ovh ! ...on est une bande de jeunes... toussa  :Mr. Green: 

au fait, j'ai branché le neurone de l'oeil également : allez pour la route...

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz
> ...

 

nan, je suis mauvaise langue... tout doit venir l'erreur de profile de+ il ya une typo dans le make.conf non ? : FEATURES="-sandbox" 

Edit: @OP > bon tu nous refait tout çà au propre avec le man et la doc et tu renvois le emerge --info après stp  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *boozo wrote:*   

> nan, je suis mauvaise langue... tout doit venir l'erreur de profile de+ il ya une typo dans le make.conf non ? : FEATURES="-sandbox" 

 

Le FEATURES="-sandbox" est ajouté par OVH.

La raison est très simple, l'emerge des ebuilds modifiés par OVH pour Apache, PHP, etc. plantent si la sandbox est activée  :Smile: .

----------

## boozo

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le FEATURES="-sandbox" est ajouté par OVH.
> 
> La raison est très simple, l'emerge des ebuilds modifiés par OVH pour Apache, PHP, etc. plantent si la sandbox est activée .

 

Ah belle !   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## jr

Sandbox ? ca sert a quoi ? bon je relance un emerge global la avec -march=nocona jvais bien voir  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *jr wrote:*   

> Sandbox ? ca sert a quoi ? bon je relance un emerge global la avec -march=nocona jvais bien voir 

 

À protéger ton système des compilations/installations foireuses  :Smile: 

----------

## jr

omg :p

Tu me diras mon systeme marche tres bien compilé en K8 :p

----------

## jr

J'ai fait un emerge system avec -march=nocona et c'est passé correctement.

VOila mon emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.18.1-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz
> ...

 

Comprends pas trop les lignes Amd mais bon  :Sad: 

----------

## VisualStation

[HS]

Note à moi même pas de serveurs chez ovh ...

Ou alors faire achat de calmant

[/HS]

----------

## jr

Bon a titre indicatif j'ai reussi a tout mettre a jour.

- changer le make.conf pour qu'il colle avec la proc/cpuinfo^^

- Dabord mettre gcc a jour avec la doc gentoo.

- Faire ensuite un emerge system

- Ne pas oublier de modifier le tmp de portage car ovh laisse une petite partition .. rediriger dans home/tmp par exemple.

- lorsque la mise a jour de libdb est faite effacé l'ancienne qui reste et qui empeche apparement a certain package de prendre la nouvelle (effacé la 4.2 et laissé la 4.5 dans mon cas)

- ensuite emerge world ^^

- Gaffe au reboot, car plusieurs fichiers de conf sont a changer comme net.lo et sshd (sinon redemarrage en mode rescue chez ovh)

Perso j'ai virer le php d'ovh trop bordelique a mon gout et compilé la 5.2.2 a la mano.. on peut faire sinon une installe emerge en modifiant les ebuild mais j'etait un peu a cours de temps et la compil marche nickel.

J'ai gardé le apache 2.0.59 fourni par ovh qui est correcte. (apache-ovh dans les packages).

Je vais passer en prod, je vais voir now s'il tient la charge :p

Merci pour les différentes aides, j'ai pu faire ca tres rapidement.

----------

## Desintegr

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

> [HS]
> 
> Note à moi même pas de serveurs chez ovh ...
> 
> Ou alors faire achat de calmant
> ...

 

Les serveurs OVH ne sont pas si mal que ça, mais lors du choix de l'OS, il faut prendre « Gentoo Linux » et surtout pas la « Release 2 ».

Si tu choisis « Gentoo Linux », ils te donnent une Gentoo 2006.0 avec seulement un serveur SSH installé.

Il suffit de faire la mise à jour proprement, et ça doit passer sans soucis normalement.

----------

## jr

Ba l'operation etait pas si perieuse de toute facon puisque avec la release 2 au pire du desinstalle reinstalle  :Wink: 

----------

